# Wile E's first trial!!



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

So I entered Wile E in his first trial, May 1st. 
I'm so nervous but so excited! I'm not expecting anything out of it other than having a blast and getting him out and exposed! 

It occurred to me last week that he's never been created outside the house , so here he is working on being crated around everyone else at practice last night. 

Wish us luck!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Ahhhhh!

May 1st is when "The Agility Bug" will bite! LOL :laugh:

Try and go to one or two other agility clubs (since you have time) to practice doing agility in new places! Equipment is different in different venues. You may be able to rent their ring!

BEST of luck!
Moms


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Ahhhhh!
> 
> May 1st is when "The Agility Bug" will bite! LOL :laugh:
> 
> ...



I'm hoping to get into horse arena before hand to get him going over the proper height jumps. 
And want to get there early to let him relax because he can be a little stressy in new places. 

So nervous! I hope I don't screw it up lol ?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Do you mean the DAY of the trial?

I don't know what the rules are in Canada, but here, the dog cannot enter the ring until it is their turn to compete.  

Moms


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Do you mean the DAY of the trial?
> 
> I don't know what the rules are in Canada, but here, the dog cannot enter the ring until it is their turn to compete.
> 
> Moms



No no, before. There are a couple places around here that have the space for it. It's just getting in contact with the owners. 

One thing we need to work on is sending him out for gamblers ?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Best of luck to you!I'm sure it's nerve wracking but try to have fun.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes don't let the butterflies take over and have fun!!!!


----------

